
Show HN: Silly resource site I made for parents - anticlickwise
https://virtuallearningresources.com
======
samizdis
Not silly at all and much appreciated, thank you.

PS: If anyone reading this is able to recommend resources (educational and/or
fun [and/or silly]) for a nine-year-old interested in history, dinosaurs (of
course) and space, I'd love to hear them.

